# Ramadan Iftar - 26 August 2010



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So here goes....There are several options to choose from when it comes to Ramadan Iftars. Looks like most of the hotels have some great deals ranging from Aed 140 - Aed 185. I have listed a few options below and would appreciate it if you could let me know your preferred venue. Based on your responses, I will then be happy to make a reservation. 

My personal choice is Diwan Al Khayal at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel. 

*Date: *Thursday, 26th August 2010

*Time:* Approximately 6:45pm

*Venue:* Please choose from one of the below -

*Al Barza Ramadan Tent: * The Al Barza Ramadan Tent is on The Walk at JBR. The Iftar Buffet is Aed 120 per person including water and Arabic juices from 6:30 until 8:30pm. The tent is on the beach in JBR. The price does not include shisha, etc. You will need to spend an additional Aed 100 per person for sheesha and if you'd like to stay back after 8:30pm
UAE Residents Offers | Jebel Ali International Hotels > Al Barza Ramadan Tent

*Diwan Al Khayal:* This Jumeirah Beach Hotel Ramadan tent is set on the beach, beside lapping waves and underneath the moonlit Burj Al Arab. Basically, the setting is breathtaking, and the food is excellent as well. Dhs165, Dhs82.50 for under 12s. Sunset-8pm. Sheesha starts from Aed 65 onwards. 

*Mays El-Reem: *The JW Marriott’s Lebanese restaurant is one of the most authentic we’ve visited in town. Plus, the food is amazing. During Ramadan, there will be Arabic seating, a special spice cart featuring dried fruits and vegetables, plus several plasma screens showing Ramadan soap operas, not to mention an unending array of Lebanese specialities Dhs165 for adults, Dhs100 for kids, including Ramadan drinks. The only drawback in this one is that it is in Deira. But they will give a discount for groups of 10 people or more bringing it down to Aed 125 per person.

*Hilton Dubai Jumeirah: *The Hilton’s Ramadan tent is set up in the hotel’s garden, which is attractive in its own right. Plus, low seating and beach views make it a prime spot for gazing at the horizon. Dhs135 for adults, Dhs67.50 for kids. Sunset-8pm.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

My personal choice is Diwan Al Khayal at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel. 

*Date: *Thursday, 26th August 2010

*Time:* Approximately 6:45pm

*Venue:* Please choose from one of the below -

*Diwan Al Khayal:* This Jumeirah Beach Hotel Ramadan tent is set on the beach, beside lapping waves and underneath the moonlit Burj Al Arab. Basically, the setting is breathtaking, and the food is excellent as well. Dhs165, Dhs82.50 for under 12s. Sunset-8pm. Sheesha starts from Aed 65 onwards. 

I am happy with your selection Pamy.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe I am going to the JBH one on Monday evening. 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Stew!

Elphaba, please let us know how you like it. I hear it's good, the only problem is that they ask everyone to leave by 8:45 as they need to get the place set up for Sohour. I figure 2 hours from 6:45pm should be enough for everyone and they can then go for drinks, etc elsewhere!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I will report back 

You'll find that many Iftar buffets are just 90 minutes long. I hope people aren't thinking they are like Friday brunches (eve if you can get alcohol at some).
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I will report back
> 
> You'll find that many Iftar buffets are just 90 minutes long. I hope people aren't thinking they are like Friday brunches (eve if you can get alcohol at some).
> -


I agree. That is the reason why I made it a point to list the timings down as well so everyone is aware.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Count me in. This is right before leaving for vacation 

I dont care where. More then happy to follow (well, call someone after being lost for 45 min and need rescueing) along.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I like the Mays El-Reem choice. Lebanese food is the best Arabic food and if the price goes down to 125: all the better!
Plus, the idea of the spice cart sounds like fun. Arabic dim sum anyone?!?
Is the Deira location really that much of a drawback? After all, it is at the JW Marriott...

_**My 100th post! yaaaaaaay**_


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Look at you with your four stars!!! Congrats! :focus:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> So here goes....There are several options to choose from when it comes to Ramadan Iftars. Looks like most of the hotels have some great deals ranging from Aed 140 - Aed 185. I have listed a few options below and would appreciate it if you could let me know your preferred venue. Based on your responses, I will then be happy to make a reservation.
> 
> My personal choice is Diwan Al Khayal at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel.
> 
> ...


I might join u all if I may but I would personally try the Hilton.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Count me in. This is right before leaving for vacation
> 
> I dont care where. More then happy to follow (well, call someone after being lost for 45 min and need rescueing) along.


And two days after my birthday yahoo


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I'm in, not bothered where, I am happy with your choice Pamela:clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So hopefully everyone will be pleased with Diwan al Khayal at Jumeirah Beach Hotel. I'll go ahead and make a reservation tomorrow for approximately 12 people. They require a credit card guarantee because it is considered a large group so will need final numbers latest by next Tuesday. I'm assuming one week is enough for everyone to make a decision and give me a final confirmation.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Count me in! that'll be around 9 days after I move there, so hopefully my car and apartment will be in order and i can enjoy life! JBH sounds great!


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

I am in as well, look forward to it


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow Pamela, impressed by your organising skills! The JBH one sounds really good indeed. Might join you guys if I can sneak out early out of this meeting they scheduled on next week Thursday...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Wow Pamela, impressed by your organising skills! The JBH one sounds really good indeed. Might join you guys if I can sneak out early out of this meeting they scheduled on next week Thursday...


Marcel you have GOT to join us! You have my express permission to sneak out of that meeting!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Marcel you have GOT to join us! You have my express permission to sneak out of that meeting!


O.k. will tell my boss all that...I am sure he'll agree!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> O.k. will tell my boss all that...I am sure he'll agree!


You march into that office right now and tell him that Pamela0810 (my name sounds like a robot) has asked you to come for that Iftar and will not take no for an answer. He's more than welcome to join too!


----------



## Wizard Of Odd (Aug 17, 2010)

Just what I'm looking for Pamela. I 'll be there for shisha and kebab. How i have missed them in my 4 years away from here.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Just giving it a shove Pamy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I might be bringing along a person as well.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just bumpin' it back to the top!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Just bumpin' it back to the top!


Your so good at BUMPING Pamy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Your so good at BUMPING Pamy


Hmm...I see Stewy's comin out of his cave!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Hmm...I see Stewy's comin out of his cave!


Slowly 
It is Thursday


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Update *

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to give you all an update on the Iftar. The space has been confirmed for 12 people at Diwan Al Khayal at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel. The hotel required a credit card guarantee because 12 is considered a big group and I have gone ahead and provided my card as a guarantee *only* 

The cancellation policy is 48 hours before the event. If any of you might not be able to make it, please do let me know on time so that we do not incur any additional charges.

Iftar on the 26th of August is at approximately 6:45pm. I hope to see you all by 6:30pm at the latest, for a nice hello and quick chat before everyone attacks the buffet! 

The contract only specifies a dress code for the men, so here it is:
Gentlemen are requested to wear a collared shirt, full-length trousers or elegant jeans and closed shoes (not open sandals or trainers). - works fine for me 

Once again, the Iftar buffet is Dhs 165/- per person and it does not include sheesha which is charged separately.

Reservation is made under the name of Deborah. 

See you all next week!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> The hotel required a credit card guarantee because 12 is considered a big group and I have gone ahead and provided my card
> 
> Does this mean your paying.
> Now that is the spirit of Ramadan


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> pamela0810 said:
> 
> 
> > The hotel required a credit card guarantee because 12 is considered a big group and I have gone ahead and provided my card
> ...


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I might also show up....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> I might also show up....


Yay!!! :clap2:


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

Me and David will be there


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nat_c said:


> Me and David will be there


:clap2: :cheer2: :clap2:

Another cab I presume due to the after party


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nat_c said:


> Me and David will be there


Yay again!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Pammy, don't worry about the Thursday Night Drinking Club. We're night owls and usually don't start until 9:30 or so.
That's just enough time to roll out of the Iftar tent and into a bar...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> Pammy, don't worry about the Thursday Night Drinking Club. We're night owls and usually don't start until 9:30 or so.
> That's just enough time to roll out of the Iftar tent and into a bar...


Yay!! Thanks XpatUSA!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

May i join in or is too late to get in?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> May i join in or is too late to get in?


Of course you may! The more the merrier!:clap2: The event isn't until next Thursday and I'll be doing a final recount on Tuesday anyway. I have to give the hotel definite numbers by then.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For Stewy.... BUMP


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> For Stewy.... BUMP


ahh you finally got over your shyness


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> ahh you finally got over your shyness


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And back to the first page we go!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> And back to the first page we go!!


Still to shy to say BUMP


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Still to shy to say BUMP


:bump2: and then :bump:  
But as SBP pointed out, I'm not shy after all...although I really am an :angel:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> :bump2: and then :bump:
> But as SBP pointed out, I'm not shy after all...although I really am an :angel:


:focus:

In case people have been lost in the thread here is the location and times again.

Just wanted to give you all an update on the Iftar. The space has been confirmed for 12 people at Diwan Al Khayal at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel. 

Iftar on the 26th of August is at approximately 6:45pm. I hope to see you all by 6:30pm at the latest, for a nice hello and quick chat before everyone attacks the buffet! 

The contract only specifies a dress code for the men, so here it is:
Gentlemen are requested to wear a collared shirt, full-length trousers or elegant jeans and closed shoes (not open sandals or trainers). - works fine for me 

Once again, the Iftar buffet is Dhs 165/- per person and it does not include sheesha which is charged separately.

Reservation is made under the name of Deborah.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

But as there was a bit of an incident at JBH last night (tourist in crop top & tiny skirt offending locals), the ladies should remember to dress with some modesty. Strappy tops etc are fine for brunches, but not for iftar meals. 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How was the Iftar at JBH Elph? Was it any good?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> How was the Iftar at JBH Elph? Was it any good?


I am going on 23rd.  Will report back afterwards


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I like the Mays El-Reem choice. Lebanese food is the best Arabic food and if the price goes down to 125: all the better!
> Plus, the idea of the spice cart sounds like fun. Arabic dim sum anyone?!?
> Is the Deira location really that much of a drawback? After all, it is at the JW Marriott...
> 
> _**My 100th post! yaaaaaaay**_


OMG! Xpatusa! I have no idea how I missed this post. I'm so sorry 
The location is not really that much of a drawback but people tend to prefer the New Dubai side of town! Although, the Mays El Reem buffet is excellent, shisha is only Aed 35 and there are 2 bars to visit after...Champions Sports Bar and Hofbrauhaus - the German one.
But, it looks like we're having it at JBH this time. Hope to see you there!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*21 confirmed for Iftar!!*

Holy Guacamole! Looks like we have 21 confirmed so far! I've changed the numbers with the hotel as well. If any of you cannot make it for some reason or the other, please do let me know latest by Tuesday, 24th August. Thanks again everyone and see you all on Thursday!

Here's a list of everyone who has confirmed:

Stewart
SBP + 1
Nat C + David
MikeyB
Skibanff
Brad33 + 1
Ipshi
Woman
Yoga Girl
Jynxgirl + 1
JonStewart87
Wizard of Odd
MarcelDh
Xpatusa
Pamela0810 + 1
Shinny girl


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Pamela, thanks for including my name.... will see u and others on thursday.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Holy Guacamole! Looks like we have 21 confirmed so far! I've changed the numbers with the hotel as well. If any of you cannot make it for some reason or the other, please do let me know latest by Tuesday, 24th August. Thanks again everyone and see you all on Thursday!
> 
> Here's a list of everyone who has confirmed:
> 
> ...


HI Pamela

can you please add one more? I'll be coming with a friend who just confirmed!!
Really looking forward to it. 
see u all on Thursday!!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

WOW! This is going to be a lot of people!!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i was just gonna say that... ooooooooo im so excited!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You think?! I think the number's getting closer to 30!! :clap2:

I just hope everyone shows up and I don't end up paying for 30 people on my credit card!! 

Yoga Girl...I'll be happy to add the +1 again when I do the final numbers either tomorrow night or Wednesday morning!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, mine is bailing. Would rather go to church then come along it seems.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello Pamela,

Have you confirmed the list yet? Hope im getting in with plenty of time before you do... my friend has also confirmed just now... so now its the 2 of us coming

This is gonna b so much fun!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Pamy you are going to be the organising captain for now on, this is getting big.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> HI Pamela
> 
> can you please add one more? I'll be coming with a friend who just confirmed!!
> Really looking forward to it.
> see u all on Thursday!!


Wow, this must be close to the biggest event I've seen on the forum so far. Really looking forward!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Wow, this must be close to the biggest event I've seen on the forum so far. Really looking forward!!


Yes Pamela certainly knows how to throw a party


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Pamela, me and the missus would really like to come as well. We will definitely be attending. Sounds like a great night. Thanks for organising.:rockon:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

This is more like 40 now.

I am not missing out this one so count me as a definite, even though I may be late.

The after party should be fun:clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Erm....this isn't one of those pranks where everyone says they're coming, but no one shows up in the end and I'll be left sitting there all alone, right? 

I've organised corporate events for over 500 people at a time, but have never been as nervous as this! 

So, for all those who have posted updates about their attendance and who have just confirmed, I'll be putting up an amended list by this afternoon.

Once again...price per person is Aed 165/- including Arabic drinks, etc. You can find all the details on their website on the first page of this thread.

Keep an eye out for my post later today and let me know if I have missed out your name by mistake! Can't wait to see you all!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> This is more like 40 now.
> 
> I am not missing out this one so count me as a definite, even though I may be late.
> 
> *The after party should be fun*:clap2:


No after party for me  I have to go home and pack for my flight the next day!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I went to this Iftar last night, so my review.

The 'tent' itself is huge and nicely positioned on the beach (get a golf buggy from JBH if you don't like the heat), but the iftar meal itself is just OK. I didn't think the food was great (particularly disappointed with the ouzi) and the staff, rather annoyingly, clear everything away two seconds after you have stopped eating and even take unfinished drinks. No alcohol served, although you can smoke in there and they offer shisha.

There are effectively two sittings, so you are expected to have vacated your table shortly after 9.00pm. 

I'd say that it is probably a nice experience if you not been to an iftar meal before and the setting is charming, but it is rather expensive for what it is.
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Well I went to this Iftar last night, so my review.
> 
> The 'tent' itself is huge and nicely positioned on the beach (get a golf buggy from JBH if you don't like the heat), but the iftar meal itself is just OK. I didn't think the food was great (particularly disappointed with the ouzi) and the staff, rather annoyingly, clear everything away two seconds after you have stopped eating and even take unfinished drinks. No alcohol served, although you can smoke in there and they offer shisha.
> 
> ...


Ouch!!  I was hoping for a better review. I can almost see the numbers dwindling now!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Ouch!!  I was hoping for a better review. I can almost see the numbers dwindling now!


I know.  You don't want me to lie though do you? 

Look, if this is someone's first Ramadan in the UAE, I am sure they will find it utterly charming, as the tent is nicely done and is in the shadow of the Burj al Arab.

It's an experience and you are paying for that and the location. I am concerned that some are going to think it will be like a Friday brunch and that is not the case.
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I know.  You don't want me to lie though do you?
> 
> Look, if this is someone's first Ramadan in the UAE, I am sure they will find it utterly charming, as the tent is nicely done and is in the shadow of the Burj al Arab.
> 
> ...


I would hope that they don't assume it's just like a Friday Brunch. The whole point of the Iftar is to experience and immerse yourself into the culture, especially for the newbies. So, hopefully no one will cancel. I'll get on the phone with the hotel and see if they can offer us a group discount.
Thank You Elphaba for your review.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I would hope that they don't assume it's just like a Friday Brunch. The whole point of the Iftar is to experience and immerse yourself into the culture, especially for the newbies. So, hopefully no one will cancel. I'll get on the phone with the hotel and see if they can offer us a group discount.
> Thank You Elphaba for your review.


Dont worry. SOme of us are actually coming to meet people not for the food!one my share of Iftars 
And well done for organising this!


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

:clap2:Looking forward to it


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Keep an eye out for my post later today and let me know if I have missed out your name by mistake!


Whistles *


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Whistles *


Did I miss out your name?!! Or are you bringing a +1 

Sorry I haven't updated the list everyone, had a bit of a busy day. I called the hotel to get a group discount and was told that the price is quite special, so I asked them how is it special and their response,"It includes Arabic juices and water." Needless to say, that didn't go down very well with me so I asked to speak with the restaurant manager and am still waiting for him/her to call me.

Well, will call them again tomorrow morning and then give them an earful. 

I will put up an updated list first thing tomorrow!


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Did I miss out your name?!! Or are you bringing a +1
> 
> Sorry I haven't updated the list everyone, had a bit of a busy day. I called the hotel to get a group discount and was told that the price is quite special, so I asked them how is it special and their response,"It includes Arabic juices and water." Needless to say, that didn't go down very well with me so I asked to speak with the restaurant manager and am still waiting for him/her to call me.
> 
> ...


I doubt you will get a call back. The staff their is not so much friendly.We went there today for the company annual Iftar. The food was ok, but the stuff rather unfriendly. Each time we would stop eating to chat or laugh, they would come and wants to pick the dishes, even when you are half full. And they were started giving us angry look when we told them repeatedly not. Also hen we asked them for Ramadan drinks, they give us the weird look like they never heard before of Jalab or TamerHindi,etc...

But on the other hand, the atmosphere is nice, and the location is a good choice for socialization and having a good time.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Midos said:


> I doubt you will get a call back. The staff their is not so much friendly.We went there today for the company annual Iftar. The food was ok, but the stuff rather unfriendly. Each time we would stop eating to chat or laugh, they would come and wants to pick the dishes, even when you are half full. And they were started giving us angry look when we told them repeatedly not. Also hen we asked them for Ramadan drinks, they give us the weird look like they never heard before of Jalab or TamerHindi,etc...
> 
> But on the other hand, the atmosphere is nice, and the location is a good choice for socialization and having a good time.


Thank you Midos for letting me know. I called them again just now and have asked that someone ring me back as soon as possible or else I'll be moving the entire group to one of their competitors. I even dropped a couple of names to show them how serious I was. I guess this is what we can expect from Jumeirah Hospitality, quite disappointing. But I expect them to call me within the next hour or so and hope that they are a little more helpful than the lady yesterday.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Thank you Midos for letting me know. I called them again just now and have asked that someone ring me back as soon as possible or else I'll be moving the entire group to one of their competitors. I even dropped a couple of names to show them how serious I was. I guess this is what we can expect from Jumeirah Hospitality, quite disappointing. But I expect them to call me within the next hour or so and hope that they are a little more helpful than the lady yesterday.


did u get a call yet? Hope things r ok on this front?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been to a few iftars and the Jumeirah tent wasn't bad at all imo

Certainly better food than the Atlantis one anyway and comparable with other lebanese/arab buffets.


Once little tip is that they advertise tea and coffee as included, but they actually added it to our bill. We had to request them to remove it and they did (although very reluctant).

It's worth keeping this in mind in case they still advertise it as that, as at 20 AED or so a pop, it'll build up pretty quickly.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks M123. I've been on the phone with them 3 times since this morning and am waiting for their restaurant manager to call me back. He will only be in by noon.
The booking is confirmed and it's only a matter of making sure everyone leaves with a positive experience. Hopefully JBH will understand and do their best as they should look at this as a potential business opportunity for them. I would've recommended one of my hotels, but do not want to make this event about a business promotion.

Ipshi, do not worry, everything is ok.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Latest Update - 27 confirmed!!!*

Hello everyone,

I just got off the phone with the Jumeirah Beach Hotel and everything seems to be in order. Unfortunately, they cannot give us a group discount, so looks like it's going to be Dhs 165/- per person. 

Thanks to the feedback from Elphaba, Midos and M123, the hotel is now aware that they need to shape up and have assured me that everyone will be very well taken care of.

So, here is the final list and also all the details one more time:

*Confirmation number: 2771371*

*Date:* Tomorrow, 26th August
*Venue: *Diwan Al Khayal at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel - Iftar and Suhour at Diwan Al Khayal
*Time: *Approximately 6:30pm
*Price:* *Dhs 165/- per person *inclusive of regular tea/coffee, select Ramadan juices and water.
*Dress code:*
*Gentlemen* are requested to wear a collared shirt, full-length trousers or elegant jeans and closed shoes (not open sandals or trainers).
*Ladies *are requested to dress modestly, no crop tops or mini skirts 
*Additional info: *As Elphaba has pointed out, there are golf buggies available and you can find them as you are making your way to the tent.
The booking is under the name of _*Debra Dsouza*_. I will not be able to PM all of you my cell phone number  but will be there at about 6:30pm or before if possible. The contact person at the restaurant is a gentleman by the name of *Ankur* and the confirmation number is mentioned above.

And finally, here's the list of people that have confirmed:
Stewart
Nat C + David
MikeyB
Skibanff + 6
Brad33 + 1
Ipshi + 1
Woman
Yoga Girl + 1
Jynxgirl + 1
JonStewart87
Wizard of Odd
MarcelDh
Pamela0810
Shinny girl
BerndinDubai + 1

Now, back to my real job! Phew!  See you all tomorrow and I apologise for the information overload...I happen to be one of those detail-oriented types of Event Managers.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

WOW Pamela, this seems like a monumental task that uv done... hats off at ur organising skills!  Cannot wait till tomorrow


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Jynxy's +1 isnt coming... see below. Its just me.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Really looking forward to this. Thanks Pamela!!


----------



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would like to join as well. Please add two more to the count.
bryan44 + 1

Thanks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

bryan44 said:


> I would like to join as well. Please add two more to the count.
> bryan44 + 1
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Bryan, will be happy to add you to the list. Look forward to seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Jynxy's +1 isnt coming... see below. Its just me.


But Jynxy I thought you were gonna try and convince your +1 that this will be so much more fun that church!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Heck...  I will have to race back to try and make it myself. She doesnt want to go 'late' and maybe miss out, plus miss out on church.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Heck...  I will have to race back to try and make it myself. She doesnt want to go 'late' and maybe miss out, plus miss out on church.


I will have to leave a little early myself, gotta come back and pack!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just moving this back up so everyone can read the info once again!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

My +1 cancelled but I'm still coming... im so so sorry Pamela... is it too late to let you know?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

save me a seat and dont eat all the food, hope to be there on time, bit its going to be tight.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't worry Ipshi, its fine.
Mikey, would you like me to pull some strings and have a limo sent straight to the aircraft?  I'm kidding, my limo's in the garage! 
Can't wait to see you all! This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And credit to you Pamela0810 for arranging this event for so many people. :clap2:
-


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just got off the phone with the Jumeirah Beach Hotel and everything seems to be in order. Unfortunately, they cannot give us a group discount, so looks like it's going to be Dhs 165/- per person.
> 
> ...



Incredible job Pamela! Fantastic! Will see all of you tonight at the JBH!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

MarcelDH said:


> Incredible job Pamela! Fantastic! Will see all of you tonight at the JBH!


That you will.

Well done young Pamy :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking forward to this, I just hope all those that have confirmed actually show up! Hopefully gives us a chance to meet lots of newbies too


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nat_c said:


> Looking forward to this, I just hope all those that have confirmed actually show up! Hopefully gives us a chance to meet lots of newbies too


And lots of drinking partners for later maybe


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

stewart said:


> And lots of drinking partners for later maybe


you're going to give me a bad name, however you are correct


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wanted to say a quick thank you to everyone who came to the Iftar tonight. It was lovely meeting you all and putting a face behind those screen names. Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Pamela for organising this, a great turn out, good to meet a few new people.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Just wanted to say a quick thank you to everyone who came to the Iftar tonight. It was lovely meeting you all and putting a face behind those screen names. Hope to see you again soon!


Thanks Pamela for organising this evening. It was great fun and it was a great bunch of people. Too bad for all those people who didnt turn up and didnt even bother to let anyone know...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks again Pamela... it was soo much fun!! Met a great group of people.. so thanks to everyone for a great time!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the surprise Pamela 

Well done and a great time had by all


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Pamela, thanks for arranging the lovely evening .... t'was a great opportunity to meet people. Wish u cud have stayed longer. The after meet was also fun so thanks to all those who came along...hope to have more such gettogethers


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Meant to say thanks Pamela for being the lead in bringing so many different people together! It's a shame however that quite a number of forum members sign up for these events and don't turn up in the end..:-(


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your thanks!! 
Will hopefully get to see you all again soon!


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Pam next time I will read your dress code and not turn up in Shorts!!!


----------



## pannyzero (Aug 26, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Thanks Pam next time I will read your dress code and not turn up in Shorts!!!


Your new pants matched your shirt perfectly though.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pannyzero said:


> Your new pants matched your shirt perfectly though.


But I still could not find the waiter with no pants on that he borrowed them off.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

liar... u just wanted to show off ur legs .. aghhhhhh


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Seriously, someone turned up at an iftar in shorts?  At what is basically an Islamic event and after dress codes were posted here? 
-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Seriously, someone turned up at an iftar in shorts?  At what is basically an Islamic event and after dress codes were posted here?
> -


The dress code was not written in Geordie


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for your support Stewy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Thanks for your support Stewy


Don't worry Skibanff. You were an extremely good sport about it. Some people would've just scoffed at the idea of wearing those trousers and would've possibly even walked out, but at least you saw the humour in it! So good on you! (even if you didn't read the dress code )


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Hoping to have the trousers again for the quiz tomrrow night!!! The best of it was they were nearly shorter than my shorts!


----------

